# Maas bei Maastricht - Fischmitnahme verboten? Wo erlaubt?



## martin_darm (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Interesse die Maas bei Maastricht zu beangeln. Jetzt habe ich mich vorab mit dem VISplanner informiert und bin auf folgende Texte gestoßen:
"Het meenemen van gevangen vis verboden"
"Het is verboden: Gevangen vis mee te nemen."
"De gevangen vis dient onbeschadigd in hetzelfde water te worden teruggezet."

Ich spreche so ziemlich gar kein holländisch, aber nach GoogleTranslator heißt das dann wohl, dass dort alle Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen, richtig? Ist das üblich für die Niederlande?

Falls dem so ist und man die Fische nicht mitnehmen darf: Gibt es in der Nähe Maastricht vielleicht Abschnitte der Maas bzw. andere Gewässer, aus denen ich mir auch mal einen Fisch für die Pfanne mitnehmen darf?

Besten Dank
Martin

EDIT: Oder sollte ich dann lieber auf Belgien ausweichen?


----------



## Parnischka (25. Februar 2019)

Hi, so sieht es aus mit Maastricht. macht ein Strich durch Entnahme. Darf man nicht. Am liebsten weiter nach oben fahren, dort kann man auch Hecht fangen und mitnehmen.


----------



## captn-ahab (25. Februar 2019)

Man, die Niederländer können Euch sicher kaum erwarten....


----------



## Parnischka (25. Februar 2019)

captn-ahab schrieb:


> Man, die Niederländer können Euch sicher kaum erwarten....




was soll, wenn ich sehr gerne Fische esse.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Februar 2019)

martin_darm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe Interesse die Maas bei Maastricht zu beangeln. Jetzt habe ich mich vorab mit dem VISplanner informiert und bin auf folgende Texte gestoßen:
> "Het meenemen van gevangen vis verboden"
> ...



Das gibt es auch ins Deutsche Übersetzt.
https://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze/


----------



## Fr33 (27. Februar 2019)

Parnischka schrieb:


> was soll, wenn ich sehr gerne Fische esse.



Wie gesagt die NLer haben da ein bischen andere Auffassung und ziehen das auch durch. Warum wohl pilgern viele Deutsche zum Angeln nach NL? Garantiert nicht wegen Heineken und Gouda.... dort sind die Bestände teils noch echt gut. Und die Holländer tun alles, dass dies auch so bleibt.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Februar 2019)

Parnischka schrieb:


> was soll, wenn ich sehr gerne Fische esse.



Die haben schon einmal die Gesetze drastisch geändert - beim nächsten mal leiden wir richtig.. .
Aber was solls.... dann kann man den Fisch ja noch sehr gerne bei Frosta kaufen...


----------



## Adskij (1. März 2019)

darf ich fragen wo du es gelesen hast? als das mit Hecht ist klar, aber Barsch oder Zander? oder Köderfische?

....

Habe es gefunden. Einfach aich an die Regeln halten. Die Hollender haben einen tollen Fischbestand.


----------



## Adskij (1. März 2019)

Und der Verbot hat auch einen Grund! . Die Fische dort sie Schwermetall belastet!!


----------



## martin_darm (4. März 2019)

@Parnischka: Danke für die Antwort.

Generell wollte ich hier hier keine Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Angeln, Essen von Fischen und catch&release anfangen 

@Adskij: Wo hast du die Infos zur Belastung der Maas her?


----------



## Adskij (5. März 2019)

@Adskij: Wo hast du die Infos zur Belastung der Maas her?[/QUOTE]

finde es nicht mehr, habe es irgendwo gelesen, habe bei google nach "Maas Fisch Mitnahmeverbot" gesucht und es gefunden, jetzt klappts nicht mehr. 

geht es dir speziel um Hecht? oder andere Fischarten? also Zander und Barsch kannst du ein Paar Kilometer weiter mitnehmen. Sonst wenn es um Hecht geht, ist es in Belgien ja auch verboten.


----------

